# Help with bad reginal



## Jm services (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's the deal we had a trash out that was preaproved for 99 we told them there was a lot more than that they told us to remove 99 and bid the rest when we reached the 99 we stopped to bid the rest we were told to just remove it and bid after the fact we requested a separate order stating that when we received the order we removed another 80 Cyds and now they don't want to pay any thing I have contacted the county about putting a lein on the property just not sure if that will help any help would be welcome. Now we have been removed from there system and can not access any pay info from them


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Jm services said:


> Here's the deal we had a trash out that was preaproved for 99 we told them there was a lot more than that they told us to remove 99 and bid the rest when we reached the 99 we stopped to bid the rest we were told to just remove it and bid after the fact we requested a separate order stating that when we received the order we removed another 80 Cyds and now they don't want to pay any thing I have contacted the county about putting a lein on the property just not sure if that will help any help would be welcome. Now we have been removed from there system and can not access any pay info from them


I have run into the "there is more debris than was originally estimated" situation multiple times. The extra cubic yardage was most likely paid at the insurer level and probably at the national level. Who is the regional, the national, the bank and the insurer (if pre-conveyance)?


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

An absolute criminal phrase BATF


----------



## Jm services (Feb 4, 2014)

My contact is with complete property restoration theres is with altasorce
We have been informed now we will be paid for the 99 but not the extra 80 that was removed that is better than nothing now i wonder if after paid for the 99 can i still lein the rest


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Tell them that you have 80 CYD of debris that is there's and you fully intended to return it :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Send them a statement with the amount they paid and the amount they still owe you for. You should have language for interest, penalties, etc.

Keep any written correspondence that deals with the additional 80 cyds (ie your notification that there was more that 88 cyds, and the BATF instruction).

Get online with the county and find out who owns the property so you can be sure an include a copy of your intent to lien. CC the regional, the national, the bank, everyone so they can all see it. Make sure you use letterhead and write it out like you have an IQ; otherwise use an attorney.

Did I mention you should get an attorney?

Do it now. If you have any questions refer to the previous sentence.

The BATF is a one sided semi promise at best. Mostly it is just a sucker scam and people still fall for it. Hope this one works out for you.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

They say experience is what you get when you don't get what you want.

I too would go after the monies...Good Luck...


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope you got a poc email from the regional. If not than the work order is your contract. That doesn't mean you can't even the score.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zuse said:


> They say experience is what you get when you don't get what you want.
> 
> I too would go after the monies...Good Luck...



I'd just work for free.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Send them a statement with the amount they paid and the amount they still owe you for. You should have language for interest, penalties, etc.
> 
> Keep any written correspondence that deals with the additional 80 cyds (ie your notification that there was more that 88 cyds, and the BATF instruction).
> 
> ...


Lein LEIN NOW they will string yiou along and bait you then guess what, your past the period of lein. .... you get paid for milage , time to fill out paperwork and time to go down to remove lein and milage to courthouse. Include forementioned in your amount owed. Send back check that they issued you as they could say you've been paid now and you are screwed by accepting it . Simple law 101 (1) Offer (2) counter offer (3) acceptance By cashing the check there has been all 3 done and they are off the hook 
DO NOT WAIT TO FILE LEIN 

PS NAME THENM AND ALTISOURCE AND SEND BOTH COPIES


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Not only would I lien the property. 
If you have ANYTHING in writing stating to remove the rest...then sue for Fraud in the Inducement...If you need assistance with direction PM me...


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

I have worked for CPR before, they will send you an order due in 3 days and call you an hour later to want to know when it will be done. I was luck I did get all the monies they owed me. PM me I am also located in ENC.


----------

